# نماذج تفتيش وتقييم مخاطر فعلية باللغة العربية



## habibelkol (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تقييم المخاطر بالمبانى الادارية نماذج فعلية باللغة العربية 

تقييم المخاطر بالمبانى الادارية نماذج فعلية باللغة العربية 

case study

multiupload.com V2UI8FJSE7



*· 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو
الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ... استغفر الله العظيم على النعم التي انعم علي بها ولم
اشكره ... 

استغفر الله العظيم من الرياء والمجاهره بالذنب وعقوق الوالدين وقطع الرحم ...
استغفر الله العظيم لي ولوالدي ولذوي الحقوق علي ولمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين
والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات ... وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
الى يوم الدين*


----------



## habibelkol (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*نماذج فعلية لتقييم وتحليل المخاطر بالورش ( النجارة - التحكم الألى -الألات )*

نماذج فعلية لتقييم وتحليل المخاطر بالورش ( النجارة - التحكم الألى -الألات )

من اعداد فريق السلامة بالشركة ملف واحد مضغوط 

أتمنى لكم الأستفادة منها 

multiupload.com MANDGENI5H

استغفر الله العظيم من كل
ذنب اذنبته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل
انسان ظلمته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته
... استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت به ...


----------



## habibelkol (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*نماذج فعلية لتقييم المخاطر بالمرجل البخارية والمرافق العامة*

نماذج فعلية لتقييم المخاطر بالمرجل البخارية والمرافق العامة

نماذج فعلية لتقييم المخاطر بالمرجل البخارية والمرافق العامة 

من اعداد فريق العمل بالشركة 

multiupload.com CKLE28YF87

استغفر الله العظيم من كل
حق أضعته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل
وقت أهدرته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل
سر أفشيته ... 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خنته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به


----------



## habibelkol (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحليل المخاطر بالإدارة العامة للمعامل الكيماوية باللغة العربية*

تحليل المخاطر بالإدارة العامة للمعامل الكيماوية باللغة العربية
تحليل المخاطر بالإدارة العامة للمعامل الكيماوية باللغة العربية
case study

multiupload.com IKU3N1XQXY

... استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير حق ... استغفر الله
العظيم من كل علم سُئلت عنه فكتمته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و
خالفته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه إتبعتها ... استغفر
الله العظيم من جميع الذنوب كبائرها وصغائرها...


----------



## habibelkol (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*نماذج تفتيش وقائى باللغة العربية لشركات التكرير*

نماذج تفتيش وقائى باللغة العربية لشركات التكرير إصدار مختلف 



نماذج تفتيش وقائى باللغة العربية لشركات التكرير إصدار مختلف 


نماذج تفتيش وقائى باللغة العربية لشركات التكرير إصدار مختلف

multiupload.com TF142HAE8M


اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وارحمهما كما ربيانى صغيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم
لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفات
وحجمها صغير هل تتكرم بوضعها كملفات مرفقة مع تحياتي


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلا


----------

